# Deremensis Problem



## Ian (Oct 21, 2005)

My male deremensis has had a little bit of mouth rot, which I cured with tamodine, as has not proved to be a problem for a few weeks. However, I have noticed, that there is a lot of saliva around his mouth. He seemed to be chewing on a leaf, which I know they do sometimes, as they are low tree/bush dwellers, and catch pieces of dirt in their mouth sometimes. But, the leaf was pretty well gooed to the syliva around his mouth. I took the leaf off, and his is fine, but there is still the layer of saliva arounds his mouth/lips. Does anyone know what this could be? Preferably leah, as I know you have had experience with these.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Leah (Oct 24, 2005)

Ian,

CCIC is really a better place for this kind of thing  

However, usually excessive saliva is due to dehydration and infection. Particularly if he has had a recent infection, I would be willing to bet he has some remnant infection still. If you can take him to a vet for a mouth culture, that would be the best. He probably needs an antibiotic...


----------



## infinity (Oct 24, 2005)

lots of saliva? sounds like rabies


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2005)

okay leah, thanks. Of course...I completly forgot about the CCIC, il get posting over there  

Thanks for the help..

Cheers,

Ian


----------

